# blue 8N ??



## Blackwidow (May 11, 2007)

I have an 8N I want to paint...It is grey and blue. Looks like the original paint. Any one seen a blue one? I prefer the red. But want to restore it like it should be. Anyone know about the blue?


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

I have seen 9N's blue but I have not seen an 8n blue. That doesnt mean there not out there I just havnt seen one.


----------



## showme69 (Nov 1, 2007)

*Here's one*

I just joined the forum and was reading through some old posts. I thought I'd post photos of this blue 8N that was for sale on ebay recently.


----------



## showme69 (Nov 1, 2007)

Not sure if I can attach more than one photo in a reply, so I'll do it in four.


----------



## showme69 (Nov 1, 2007)

another


----------



## showme69 (Nov 1, 2007)

and last


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Very Nice!

To me, it looks like a much later Ford blue, and I've never seen that combination before....Like Morgan, not saying it's impossible -just have never seen it before.

Mark


----------



## damnyankie (Jan 2, 2008)

To answer your question there were not any original blue and gray 8N fords. The 9N's and 2N's were painted a 'forest gray'. Production of the 1948 8N began in July 1947. One of the changes for the new tractor was the paint was changed to a bright red (hence the nickname "red belly") with the sheet metal being painted a lighter gray. It was not until 1963 that Ford came out with the 'blue' tractors (the 1000 series) with the familiar red and gray ...gone forever.


----------



## Chuck in Idaho (Oct 5, 2008)

I just bought a '49 8N from a family member, sight unseen. the picture I was shown later shows grey over blue, with the blue faded and looking sorta original without me being able to see in person. Don't know the serial number. Chuck


----------



## 8nfanatic (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by damnyankie _
> *with the familiar red and gray ...gone forever. *


uhm, Actually not gone forever 

The 2009 8N's coming out of CNH have two different color schemes and the red and Grey is one of them. They are pretty darn sharp. 

It won't let me attach an image. Too bad


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I fixed the imager. Should allow linking to an image. 

Welcome to Tractor Forum! :cheers:


----------



## 8nfanatic (Jan 19, 2009)

Welcome the 2009 8N.

We built 2 last month and full production begins 1st quarter. The magazines talk about it being in dealers by March but I can tell you don't hold your breath. Right now April is the earliest if there are no more hold ups.


----------



## 8nfanatic (Jan 19, 2009)

The blue and Grey version is scheduled for production but has not even been bay built yet. One at a time.


----------



## Chuck in Idaho (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't know how to move the picture but there is a blue 8N listed on Craig's List, Boise, Idaho on Jan. 24.


----------



## dawzie (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8nfanatic _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WOW -how do I tell her I NEED one of these ??:worthy: :worthy:


----------



## rmlarsen (Mar 23, 2009)

How much are they going to sell for and do they come with a front loader?


----------



## billy s (Mar 29, 2009)

*steering drag*

how do you take this off


----------



## 53jubilee (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow those things are nice..man o man


----------

